# Rattle Can Painting



## TheFizzer (Sep 19, 2016)

I wanna do the nicest shiny paint job I possibly can with spraying this bike with rattle can spray paint.  I'm taking it down to bare medal, prime & then wet sand.  When I go to paint should I wet sand between coats & then apply a gloss clear coat?


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 19, 2016)

I would if you're looking for smooth! Heat the can in a hot pan of water to eliminate some of the orange peel and reduce sanding. V/r Shawn


----------



## TheFizzer (Sep 19, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> I would if you're looking for smooth! Heat the can in a hot pan of water to eliminate some of the orange peel and reduce sanding. V/r Shawn



Thanks for the tip.  I should not wet sand my final coat before clear should I?


----------



## dougfisk (Sep 19, 2016)

Just for the record; I honed my painting skills in the '70's.... if you like you can think of me as an old curmudgeon... :eek:

"Clear coat" is over used, over hyped, and the object of unrealistic hopes and expectations...  The quality of the final finish will be a product of a smooth application surface and a smooth paint surface.  Clear coat in and of itself does not assure either of these conditions.  You can succeed or fail with or without it.


----------



## Iverider (Sep 19, 2016)

Probably a bit easier to touch up a non-clear coated Spray can job.


----------



## bikecrazy (Sep 19, 2016)

Clear coat works well on metallics. Solids can stand on their own.


----------



## dougfisk (Sep 19, 2016)

I have never sanded between color coats on a sprayed finish.  You are probably going to use an "enamel".  If the only shortcoming with your final color coat is an "orange peel" texture, then you can "color sand" and buff, *IF* the paint has hardened through.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 19, 2016)

If you use an enamel make sure you read the instructions on the can for recoat time. Usually it's 45 to 60 minutes and then anytime after that you'll have to wait days for a recoat/clear or it will lift or crinkle your first coat. If you use a lacquer there is only a very short time (a few minutes) before a second coat or a clear coat, so after your first coat you can sit down and drink a six pack while you decide if you need a second coat or need to sand out some sags or runs.


----------



## mike j (Sep 19, 2016)

Great advise, I agree with all of the above. I have a background in the auto body business, so I'm going to add my little 1 1/2 cents. For whatever it's worth, IMHO, wet sanding is an antiquated, over rated, huge waste of time. Dry sand it the best you can, scratch pads work great in the hard to get at areas. The rule for enamel has been, a light scratch coat, then a heavy second coat. Frames are tough to get consistent, I've been spraying the first coat upside down. As said, clear over metallics. Just do the best you can in every step & it will finish nice. Don't go too crazy, it's gonna get scratched up or chipped eventually.


----------



## bairdco (Sep 20, 2016)

Rustoleum 2x cover from home depot is probably the best spray I've found lately. 

Goes on thick, so the first light coat is kinda tricky, but after that it's pretty easy.

Their colors seem to work great, spray on and your done,  but the black can clog up and spray in globs, and the white sometimes has a powdery finish, and both need extra sanding. 

Like stated above, either spray all your coats in one day, 20 minutes or so apart, or wait days for it to fully cure. 

One trick I use to avoid orange peeling when using multi colors, is spray Rustoleum automotive clear coat (also from home depot) on your base color,  than spray the darts, stripes, or whatever other color over that. 

The Rustoleum auto clear coat is the best I've found.  Goes on smooth, gas resistant,  and leaves a nice, hard coating.


----------



## bobsbikes (Sep 26, 2016)

i just finished this tricycle with rustoleum and it looks great i have used 
yhe same on frames and thay all look good i have never used a clear
coat after so its up to you if you want to use clear if you do use clear
get the same brand clear as the paint some dont mix well togather
good luck.this is befor and after pic


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 1, 2017)

2x is what I got (was 2/$7 but they either have a normal green or olive and that's not quite what I wanted), still I also got my white for the fender tips...

Is there something I can try to blend, like a fluorescent that will brighten it?

I want something more like this:




​
I'm not going for metallic at all, it's for the 1951 Rollfast frame this summer.







bairdco said:


> Rustoleum 2x cover from home depot is probably the best spray I've found lately.
> 
> Goes on thick, so the first light coat is kinda tricky, but after that it's pretty easy.
> 
> ...


----------

